# Stop Using Pathetic Genres



## hankchill (May 4, 2008)

Whoever is adding in entries to G-Online for the DS releases has constantly been using retarded genres for some games... Actually, many games. I rely on G-Online a lot for updating Rominator's database and sometimes it sucks to have to find out somewhere else what the genre is because some people are putting in pathetic entries. At first it was funny, but now it's annoying.

For example, some releases that suffer from this are:
Release #:         Genre Listed:
2279                  "Dat Phrog Is Crazeh!"
2277                  "U Liek Teh Kittehs?"
2266                  "Corey In Da House! Wutwut!"
2238                  "Horsey Horse"
2228                  "Furry Fun"
2213                  "Piss Poor Representation Of Paint Ball"

And so on, and so forth. Need I go on?

Anyways, it's making G-Online look ugly that all of the genres are all over the place, and that there is no set standard for it. I think you guys should add Publishers to G-Online as well.

Thanks for hearing me rant


----------



## Issac (May 4, 2008)

couldn't agree more!

EDIT: Okay, these posts are forbidden... so I'll add to it:

I also think it is annoying, because sometimes I'd like to know the genre... Furry Fun.. okay is that a puzzle game with cats? or simulator? or an RPG?


----------



## Puxel (May 4, 2008)

Keep em.
I'm tired of scrolling down to the bottom of the homepage and seeing shovelware shit. Atleast the genre makes it interesting.


----------



## woland84 (May 4, 2008)

If it is possible maybe we could keep this genres in release threads and have normal in g-Online


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 4, 2008)

LEAVE G-ONLINE ALONE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *tear tear*

I like Rominator so piss off retards who do that!


----------



## TLSpartan (May 4, 2008)

Don't say the genre is funny in the threads then. It kinda encourages idiots to do it


----------



## Narin (May 4, 2008)

woland84 said:
			
		

> If it is possible maybe we could keep this genres in release threads and have normal in g-Online


I personally would rather have the real genre instead of a joke one. :/


----------



## Sephi (May 4, 2008)

I think the genre's are pretty well fitting.

but I do see why you would want a normal genre.


----------



## woland84 (May 4, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> woland84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, but it's some kind of compromise: people who want to have accurate information can find it on g-online and those who think that fake genres for shovelware are funny will have their fun.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jaejae (May 7, 2008)

tl;dr
JPH stop being a knob.


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2008)

I concur.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I think you guys should add Publishers to G-Online as well.


This is a very good idea as well.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2008)

woland84 said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an acceptable compromise as long as actual information is available somewhere. There's a local IT magazine, "BUG", supposedly "serious" and "professional", that keeps a huge software database on their DVDs, along with "descriptions" for every app. However, the descriptions are usually "a neat app you'll find really useful", "a lifesaver in a tight corner", or something along these (vague and uninformative) lines. Imagine trying to find software suggestions via their description. Imagine trying to find, say, registry cleaners, when half of such apps are filed under "gets rid of your mess" or "the universal untangler, highly recommended".


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 13, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Supah Eirian (May 21, 2008)

As funny as it is, it makes the "Genre" of a game useless as a category when using the search function.  Without order, there would be chaos.  Without chaos, there would be no order.

Rominator rocks...


----------

